# Lenovo Y50 70 Now with GTX960M and IPS Display : WORTH IT NOW?



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 24, 2015)

The IPS display is average at best, but still better than the previous version. It got 58% SRGB Color reproduction which is better than most LED panels on laptops.
The GTX 960M is equavalent to 750ti, as long as the laptop is running cool
We still didnt get the Skylake version in India tho...Is the 4710 HQ a true Quad core?

So at Rs81,000-Rs83,000 is it worth the purchase?
Whats your opinion guys.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2015)

A day may come when the courage of men fails, when gaming laptops will be equivalent in their worth to their desktop counterparts..
BUT IT IS NOT TODAY !!!!
(Queue epic music)


----------



## ZTR (Dec 24, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> A day may come when the courage of men fails, when gaming laptops will be equivalent in their worth to their desktop counterparts..
> BUT IT IS NOT TODAY !!!!
> (Queue epic music)


You haven't seen this laptop it seems
[YouTube]NC2blnl0WTE[/YouTube]

That's a DESKTOP i7 AND GTX 980


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2015)

^^ or this one

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

*ASUS ROG GX700 Gaming Laptop With Liquid-Cooling*


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 24, 2015)

where is the ips version of the laptop available from?
it's a good option,but you can get the non-ips version for 60k from ebay.also,you may also get the asus gl55 at the sam price there.
both seem good option if you don't want to spend 20k more


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2015)

ZTR said:


> You haven't seen this laptop it seems
> [YouTube]NC2blnl0WTE[/YouTube]
> 
> That's a DESKTOP i7 AND GTX 980



i said value not performance.. I dont think this laptop is  equivalent in value to a desktop version.. This is basically a portable desktop, is it even possible to run this on battery power ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 29, 2015)

guys lets be real, stick to Indian models plz


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2015)

I would say avoid Lenovo 

My laptop is almost 3 years old, giving many problems. Also my friends who own a Lenovo laptop, irrespective of model, have had gotr some problem after 2 years of usage, one guy had to change his display, another had to change his motherboard, other friends had less severe issues though


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 30, 2015)

At 81k it's not worth.


----------



## hitesh (Dec 30, 2015)

No, not worth it. The non-ips one is still a better choice at 60k (currently OOS)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 30, 2015)

hitesh said:


> No, not worth it. The non-ips one is still a better choice at 60k (currently OOS)



+1 
Actually it's 53k with coupons.
Add an ips 1080p from laptopscreen....
For $80
Add a RAM and SSD for 7-10 k

You are good to go.


----------

